# .cdr-Dateien bearbeiten



## MikeG1980 (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Mir liegen hier diverse .cdr-Dateien aus einer alten CorelDraw-Version (3 oder 4) vor, die konvertiert (eventuell zu BMP) werden müssen. Da ich nicht jede einzelne per Hand umwandeln will (sind um die 10000 Dateien), suche ich ein Programm, was diese wenn möglich im Batch-Betrieb erledigt.

Bisher habe ich Paint Shop Pro und IrfanView ausprobiert, allerdings haben diese Programme die Bilder so verändert, dass man sie nicht mehr richtig erkennen kann (unscharf). Und selbst im aktuellen CorelDraw ist die Grafik nicht so, wie sie eigentlich aussehen sollte...

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Bad Mojo (27. Mai 2006)

MikeG1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem. Mir liegen hier diverse .cdr-Dateien aus einer alten CorelDraw-Version (3 oder 4) vor, die konvertiert (eventuell zu BMP) werden müssen. Da ich nicht jede einzelne per Hand umwandeln will (sind um die 10000 Dateien), suche ich ein Programm, was diese wenn möglich im Batch-Betrieb erledigt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael
ich weiß nicht ob deine FRage noch aktuell ist... (bin durch Zufall in dieses Forum gekommen).
Also..., dir muss klar sein dass *.cdr-Dateien Vektordaten sind, und du willst sie in *.bmp umwandeln? Da wirst du immer schlechte Ergebnisse bekommen, weil das 2 völlig verschiedene "Stiefel" sind. BMP-Dateien sind Bilder; das einzige was du machen kannst: die Auflösung entsprechend hochschrauben... (300 dpi oder je nach Bedarf noch höher).
Wenn du allerdings an die 10000 Dateien hast, wird deine Festplatte nicht ausreichen...
Frage: warum sollen die Dateien überhaupt umgewandelt werden Für welchen Zweck
Gruß Peter


----------



## MikeG1980 (29. Mai 2006)

Hi,

danke für Deine Antwort. 

Also das Problem ist folgendes: Die Grafiken wurden in der Firma meiner Freundin erstellt, und zwar mit einer extrem alten Corel Draw-Version, und zwar um Produktetiketten zu erstellen. Jetzt wird allerdings eine neue Software eingeführt, die mit den cdr-Dateien nichts anfangen kann. Ob die neue Software nur BMP liest, oder ob das eine eher schlechte Idee der Verantwortlichen für IT in der Firma ist, weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls hat meine arme Freundin jetzt schon verdammt viele Stunden damit verbracht, diese Tausenden von Grafiken umzuformatieren (so extrem groß sind die BMP-Dateien gar nicht, erstaunlicherweise).

Falls jemand eine Lösung zu dem Problem weiß, wäre ich immernoch dankbar  

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## PDeffer (31. Mai 2006)

Corel selbst sollte eine _Stapelverarbeitung_ besitzen. Von Corel PhotoPaint her kenne ich den _Recorder_. Damit sollte das von Dir (warum auch immer) gewünschte funktionieren. Corel hat für genauere Handlungsanweisungen sicher eine Hilfe.

Was auf alle Fälle funktioieren sollte, ist das automatische speichern von cdr auf eps.
Letzteres laesst sich wieder problemlos im Photoshop automatisch (Stapelverarbeitung) in Pixelgrafiken umwandeln.

PDeffer


----------

